# Wellesley College Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This is a RARELY posted job and almost everyone there has been there for a long time, so if that doesn't speak volumes, NOTHING does. 

*Campus Police Officer*
Wellesley College 
in Wellesley, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/07/2021


*Please carefully read the following instructions before beginning your application.*
Please complete any desired updates to your Job Profile in advance of completing and submitting your application. If completed prior to applying, this information will populate the application sections below (Job History, Education, Languages, and Skills). You will be asked to upload a copy of your resume and cover letter in the Resume / Cover Letter section. *A resume and cover letter is required to apply; updating your job profile is optional. Once your application has been submitted, you will not be able to return later to add or change documents. 
Job Description
Campus Police Officer*
Primary Responsibility: The Campus Police Officer engages with the College community to provide campus safety services including: emergency response to safety concerns, medical emergency response, emergency management preparation and response, crime prevention and safety education. The Campus Police Officer is represented by the Wellesley College Police Association.
*Responsibilities: *

Protect the assets of the College community including the people, buildings and grounds to prevent crime and attend to public safety needs
Respond to emergency and non-emergency calls for service 24/7
Investigate crimes, suspicious activity, or other incidents
Follow Massachusetts General Laws and provide education around these laws where applicable
Actively engage with the local community, particularly in areas of training and preparedness
Identify, apprehend, and participate in subsequent court proceedings of criminal offenders
Provide First Responder level medical assistance where appropriate
Facilitate the movement of motor vehicle and pedestrian traffic
Responds to initial complaints and conducts preliminary and follow-up investigations,
Enforces traffic and parking laws and issuing citations. 
Provide detail coverage for worksites and events
Attend required department training and supplementary training focused on personal and professional development
Perform other duties as assigned
* Qualifications: *

Applicants must be able to obtain and maintain certification by the Peace Officer Standards and Training Commission (POST).
Applicants must be a graduate of a Full-Time MA State Police Academy, Full-Time MA State Police SSPO Academy, or Full-Time MPTC Academy or equivalent
Bachelor's Degree Required
At least 21 years old
Strong written and oral communication skills with an aptitude for problem solving and customer service
Prior experience and training in de-escalation and crisis response
Appointees must be eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer in accordance with M.G.L. ch.22 s. 63
Massachusetts Class A License to Carry Firearms
Massachusetts Driver's License
Ability to work independently of close supervision,
Candidates will be required to pass a comprehensive background check, psychological exam, drug test, and pre-employment medical exam
Applicants who completed an out-of-state recruit academy must apply for a permanent exemption through the Massachusetts State Police
All employees hired after August 2, 2021 are required to upload proof of vaccination against COVID-19, subject to approved medical or religious exemptions or disability accommodations
Wellesley College is an Equal Opportunity Employer, and we are committed to increasing the diversity of the college community and the curriculum. Wellesley College and all its subcontractors shall abide by the requirements of 41 CFR 60–1.4(a), 60–300.5(a) and 60–741.5(a). These regulations prohibit discrimination against qualified individuals based on their status as protected veterans or individuals with disabilities, and prohibit discrimination against all individuals based on their race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity or national origin. Moreover, these regulations require that Wellesley College and all of its subcontractors take affirmative action to employ and advance in employment individuals without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, disability or veteran status. Candidates who believe they can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply.


----------

